# 1938 Elgin Bluebird chainguard



## bicibob (Feb 8, 2021)

Friends,

I've finally dug out a real gem from my old bike stash. It's a 1938 Elgin Bluebird. Serial# C 78447. It's needing a chainguard and a  saddle. 

I'll need some other items for this beauty as well..... such as a rear rack. I'd like to connect with other '38 BB folks out there who may have parts or advice.

Will get more pix happening soon. 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## bicibob (Feb 9, 2021)

Spent much of the day rubbing a crappy blue paint job off of a pretty red bike. I'd like to keep it as original as possible. The blue's coming off, but not without a lot of elbow grease. Mechanically, it's very good. The BB and headset are smooth but the fork's a bit bent. I'm gonna jig it up tomorrow and make it right.  

 Pretty sure the rear wheel is not correct. For certain I'm missing the chainguard and stock saddle. The front lens and speedo display plate will also be needed. Who can help me find these items? Any Elgin Bluebirders out there?


----------



## 1motime (Feb 9, 2021)

That red is looking pretty good!  Somebody wanted a Bluebird a long time ago!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2021)

Looking good.  Any holes in the tank?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2021)

I bet it didn’t come with a guard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Also if it wasn’t the deluxe model it probably just had a long spring Troxel on it so this should be fairly easy. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Might want to look through this thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-many-38-bluebirds-are-out-there.41447/


----------



## bicibob (Feb 10, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Looking good.  Any holes in the tank?



 I assume you mean holes for horn and light buttons? No to that question. Otherwise, very little rust. Only very minor flaws in the tank. The fenders are pretty beat up.  The main frame is straight and undamaged. I'm hoping to restore it with original bits if available. Thanks


----------



## bicibob (Feb 10, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Might want to look through this thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-many-38-bluebirds-are-out-there.41447/



I'll be adding my Elgin to the list! Thanks


----------



## bicibob (Feb 10, 2021)

Bluebirders,

I straightened the fork today and mounted it into the frame. The notably unpitted headset pivots smoothly with the freshly aligned steerer tube and fork blades. The fork was quite bent as so many boy's bikes of every era have had this dreaded disease. Had to shim the crown race, but it pressed on nicely. Literally sings when you spin it. I'm so impressed with the precision of the bearing units on this ride! The BB is un blemished and the bearings are shiny. Frame alignment is spot on. I cleaned all the blue paint off the fork today and intend to proceed until all of the original red is exposed to the world once again. I feel like a bicycle anthropologist uncovering a lost tribe's treasures.


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 11, 2021)

You are almost there! Good luck with the rest of it!


----------



## bicibob (Feb 11, 2021)

Awesome bike! Would love to talk to you about the details. Any leads on the parts I'm needing would be highly appreciated. 

Chainguard
front fender ornament
saddle
rear rack

Cheers,  Bob


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 13, 2021)

Your Blue Bird is looking great Bob!   I hope to see it one day in person.  

I do have this original Troxel saddle for that I have been saving for a special project.  It is the leather pattern embossed oilcloth which I believe is Elgin correct.  Please send me a PM if this is the route you wish to go for a seat.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice find and bike, its coming along pretty good there!


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2021)

bicibob said:


> Spent much of the day rubbing a crappy blue paint job off of a pretty red bike. I'd like to keep it as original as possible. The blue's coming off, but not without a lot of elbow grease. Mechanically, it's very good. The BB and headset are smooth but the fork's a bit bent. I'm gonna jig it up tomorrow and make it right.
> 
> Pretty sure the rear wheel is not correct. For certain I'm missing the chainguard and stock saddle. The front lens and speedo display plate will also be needed. Who can help me find these items? Any Elgin Bluebirders out there?
> 
> ...



Any updates?


----------



## bicibob (May 17, 2021)

Yes, 

I've restored as much of the original bike as possible. It's in great riding condition now and that's all I've been doing with it lately. I'm not actively advertising the bike although I have reached out to a couple of interested Cabers who had inquired about it's availability. 

Ride On!  Bicibob


----------



## Nickinator (May 17, 2021)

your bike is a Fall standard model, it would come with a long spring saddle, a delta torpedo (single nut) style mount and no chain guard unless special ordered. your bike is very complete. good score.

Nick.


----------

